# F1.2013.Complete.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2014)

*F1.2013.Complete.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Seems to be region free.

Game of the year edition of F1 2013 by any other name.

Amazon words


    F1 2013: COMPLETE EDITION - F1 2013 expanded with all available additional classic content for F1 2013 for the definitive FORMULA ONE videogame experience
    ALL THE CARS, ALL THE STARS - Features all the cars, stars and circuits from the 2013 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
    CLASSIC CONTENT - Features classic content with cars, drivers and circuits from the 1980s and 1990s
    NEW F1 CLASSICS MODE - Race on grids featuring cars from different years in single-player, split-screen and online multiplayer
    MULTIPLAYER - Prove yourself in split-screen or online in co-op championships and against 16 players plus 6 AI to simulate full 22 car grids
    RACENET - Track your stats and get new objectives and challenges every week with RaceNet, Codemasters' free online community hub, AND receive the iconic 1976 Ferrari 312 T2 as driven by Niki Lauda, which featured in the motion picture Rush, when you sign up!
    GRAND PRIX MODE RETURNS - Step into the shoes of your favourite driver and compete in a single race or full season in the pursuit of racing glory
    MID-SESSION SAVES - New mid-session saves let you complete a long race weekend at your own pace rather than commit to completing the full session in one go
    GLORIOUS FORMULA ONE - F1 2013 will immerse you in the world's most visually striking sport with new graphical improvements and more realistic AI driver behaviour
    *By purchasing F1 2013: COMPLETE EDITION you will own all available game content for the game. Please do not purchase any additional content packs, as you will already own this content


*Video* Even though it is not half as relevant as it is for some other posts today have a graphics comparing video.


*Boxart*



 
*NFO* Sorry for the reduced one.

```
- C O M P L E X -
P R E S E N T S :
F1 2013 Complete Edition
Region : Region Free Languages: English
Size : 1 DVD Genre : Racing
Platform : XBOX 360 Date : 05/2014
Release Info:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- F1 2013: COMPLETE EDITION - F1 2013 expanded with all available
additional classic content for F1 2013 for the definitive FORMULA
ONE videogame experience
- ALL THE CARS, ALL THE STARS - Features all the cars, stars and circuits
from the 2013 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
- CLASSIC CONTENT - Features classic content with cars, drivers and circuits
from the 1980s and 1990s
- NEW F1 CLASSICS MODE - Race on grids featuring cars from different years
in single-player, split-screen and online multiplayer
- MULTIPLAYER - Prove yourself in split-screen or online in co-op
championships and against 16 players plus 6 AI to simulate full 22
car grids
- RACENET - Track your stats and get new objectives and challenges every
week with RaceNet, Codemasters' free online community hub, AND receive
the iconic 1976 Ferrari 312 T2 as driven by Niki Lauda, which featured
in the motion picture Rush, when you sign up!
- GRAND PRIX MODE RETURNS - Step into the shoes of your favourite driver
and compete in a single race or full season in the pursuit of racing glory
- MID-SESSION SAVES - New mid-session saves let you complete a long race
weekend at your own pace rather than commit to completing the full
session in one go
- GLORIOUS FORMULA ONE - F1 2013 will immerse you in the world's most
visually striking sport with new graphical improvements and more
realistic AI driver behaviour
Notes:
~~~~~~~
Use ppf-o-matic (included) and apply the ppf patches to the correct image
Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release
bmx!
```


----------

